# learned how important using pressure pot is



## winters98 (Mar 31, 2016)

I bought a bunch of alumilite and it has been taunting me as I don't own a pressure pot yet. I have successfully casted polyester resin before. I decided cast scrap wood ends in al . Well I learned it bubbles... lol.

so I am preparing for when I get a pot, so made a casting mold. You think it will work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes that should work. I generally sway away from using wood though when I can. I prefer using cheap plastic cutting boards to make molds. The material needs to be at least a 1/4" thick in my opinion. That way you can slap it together with some screws. I'll run my soldering iron down each seam. This is my attempt at welding the seams of the mold. The perk to this method is that the Alumilite does not bond well with the plastic material. This eliminates having to purchase a release agent. Although, sometimes you just have to figure out a way to make the darn thing fit..ie wood. Are you making it to chuck up on the lathe?


----------



## winters98 (Apr 3, 2016)

I was just hoping to be able to make a six x six block. I bar poured the wood so I am hoping that will keep the alumilite from sticking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Apr 3, 2016)

Second on the cutting boards, works great. Instead of screw and a soldering iron I use hot glue. Glue the mold up then hot glue all the seams, twice. When it comes out of the pot a sharp whack will break the mold apart and leave your part. Clean the glue off and re-use. I cut them into several different sizes and build the mold I need for my project. Another tip, this ones a bonus, hot glue your wood to the inside of the mold, wood floats - even in Alumilite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## winters98 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you both . Good tips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## F.W.von (Apr 18, 2016)

The man at wood products says he just makes molds out of Masonite, puts some silicone in the joints.
In the end he's cutting off the stuff but it's cheap and easy


----------



## Chris Geeo (Apr 18, 2016)

i use hdpe sheets to make my molds from. Its the same stuff they make the cheap cutting boards from except, there is no texture to it. I used 1/2" solely for the reason of using screws to assemble that box. I figured with assembly and disassembly it would hold up better. Also, i use some masking tape on all the joints to ensure it doesnt leak out. It seems thick but will squeeze out the smallest of cracks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 19, 2016)

FWIW, I use a product called Oomoo to make a silicone mold in the size I want a blank to be. I'll make a reverse mold first out of melamine board and then pour the oomoo over it. In 6 hours the silicone is ready to come out and you have a nice re-useable silicone mold for casting Alumilite or PR blanks from.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## winters98 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the data


----------

